# comment creer boite aux lettres



## PascalBS38 (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais créer une boite aux lettres sur un compte Mail dans l'iPad et je ne sais pas comment faire. Il n'y a rien dans la doc iPad.

Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire?


----------



## twinworld (13 Juillet 2010)

vous ne pouvez importer que des boîtes aux lettres déjà créées : gmail, yahoo ou une adresse chez votre opérateur. Pour ça, il suffit d'ouvrir "Réglages"> "Mail, Contacts, Calendrier" > ajouter un compte.


----------



## PascalBS38 (13 Juillet 2010)

Ce c'est nul. 
Je n'ai pas de repertoire sur le site de mon fournisseur de messagerie (free en l'occurence) car je les creer sur mon logiciel de messagerie local (sur l'ordi)
Donc je recois un mail dans mail de l'iPad, je ne peux pas le ranger dans un repertoire si ce repertoire n'est pas au prealable cree sur le serveur de messagerie. 
Exact?
Est-ce que ca veut aussi que les mails ne sont pas sauvegarde dans l'iPad meme avec un compte POP?


----------



## ikeke (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,



PascalBS38 a dit:


> Ce c'est nul.


Aucun logiciel de messagerie, à ma connaissance, ne permet la création d'un nouveau compte email. Ce n'est pas spécifique à l'iPad



PascalBS38 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de repertoire sur le site de mon fournisseur de messagerie (free en l'occurence) car je les creer sur mon logiciel de messagerie local (sur l'ordi)
> Donc je recois un mail dans mail de l'iPad, je ne peux pas le ranger dans un repertoire si ce repertoire n'est pas au prealable cree sur le serveur de messagerie.
> Exact?


Exact, dans la cas d'un compte email configuré en IMAP il faut que les dossiers soient créés sur le serveur pour les voir apparaitre dans Mail sur iPad. Quand à la possibilité de créer ses propres dossiers sur l'iPad, ne l'ayant pas sous la main, je ne saurais te répondre.



PascalBS38 a dit:


> Est-ce que ca veut aussi que les mails ne sont pas sauvegarde dans l'iPad meme avec un compte POP?


Avec un compte POP les emails sont bien sauvegardés sur l'iPad jusqu'à ce que tu décides de les supprimer de toi même de ton iPad, pas de soucis.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

Le mieux serait de passer à l'IMAP au lieu du POP. Comme ça tu auras une boite unifiée entre tes différents ordis et donc, tous tes dossiers crée accessibles.


----------



## PascalBS38 (13 Juillet 2010)

ikeke a dit:


> Aucun logiciel de messagerie, à ma connaissance, ne permet la création d'un nouveau compte email. Ce n'est pas spécifique à l'iPad


Oui ca je savais, on s'est mal compris 



ikeke a dit:


> Avec un compte POP les emails sont bien sauvegardés sur l'iPad jusqu'à ce que tu décides de les supprimer de toi même de ton iPad, pas de soucis.



J'aime bien le POP car je peux ranger sur le DD  des mails que je veux garder. Bon c'est vrai que c'est peut-être vieux jeu mais ca me permet de ne pas dependre de mon fournisseur de messagerie qui pourrait par exemple ne pas transmettre mes message a un autre fournisseur de messagerie

Ensuite en ce qui concerne l'iPad c'est quand même dommage de ne pas pouvoir ajouter une BAL dans laquelle je pourrais ranger les mails que je veux garder sur l'iPad.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juillet 2010)

Il me semble que ce sera possible avec iOs 4...


----------



## PascalBS38 (14 Juillet 2010)

Bon ben OK on fait sans cette possibilite et on verra lors de la sortie de OS4 pour l'iPad


----------



## Li@mst0rM (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je ne voulais pas créer un sujet juste pour cela, mais j'ai une petite question à des gens ayant déjà essayé : est il possible d'importer sur le "Mail" de l'Ipad un compte venant de la messagerie OVH ? 

Merci à vous.


----------



## twinworld (30 Août 2010)

oui, faut mettre le serveur d'adresse dans les préférences de Mail. 

mail.nom_de_votre_nom_de_domaine.extension


----------

